# Hamm - Passenger list



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi All.

PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS THREAD, BUT DIRECT ALL QUESTIONS REGARDING IT VIA PM TO TARANTULABARN OR PUREJURRASIC. THANKS

The following is a full list of all pasengers that we have recieved forms and payment from as at 13.00 today, sat 25th august.

If your name is not listed, and you belive you have sent payment and the form, please pm us urgently.

STEVE PAINE
ROBERT CLEGG
DAMIAN PAINE
DAVE BREDEN
PAUL WINSOR
DAVE BYFORD
LEWES ROBERTSON
LOUISE ROBERTSON
RUPERT WELSH
REBECCA WELSH
BARRY TAYLOR
DEAN TAYLOR
AMANDA BLAIN
SAM BOURNE
MARK JACOBS
CHRISTOPHER GARD
ELLIOT GILL
GLYNN WOODHEAD
TERRY HUGHES
JAKE HUGHES
MARK HUGHES
LUKE HUGHES
DEAN SKINNER
LEE SKINNER
CHARLIE THAME
SACHA BUSH
BRENT COTGRAVE
BARRY LEE
STUART DOUGLAS
THOMAS SIMPKIN
MATTHEW OWENS
NIGEL GOODING
KATY MASON
PAUL WHISKIN
JAMIE BIRD
SIMON TROWER
DANIEL PAUL
JENNA HEDGES
S NUN HAMMOND
R J NUNN HAMMOND
LEE MALPASS 
FRANCIS COSQUIERI
CHRISTINE PAPWORTH
JASON PAPWORTH
LEON HILLS
SOPHIE HILLS
BRIAN Mc CULLOUGH
NICHOLAS KARCZEWSKI
PHILLIP CALVERT
SUSIE PARNELL
CAINE BRAND
TONY GOODWIN
JOHNATHON FORD
JOANNE SEXTON
DAVID JACKSON
CHARLOTTE CROFTS
SUSAN MAYNE
SAMANTHA DAVIES
BRUCE JORDAN
FRANK JORAN
ARCHIE JORDAN
MARGERET MITCHELL
JAMIE NEWTON
CLAIRE CASHIN 
LEE LACOVOLI
STEPHEN MITCHELL 
MARTIN SANDERSON
ROWENA McALLISTER
SIMON PARK
JAMIE ADAMS​ 


If your name is listed, you will have a seat, no one will left behind.

We will be looking at this tommorow, taking into acount any pm's, and will base the decision on which coach(es) to take.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Any news on the coach's?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Ok, the results are in.

Everyone will be going to hamm on the double decker.

Sorry to those who were hoping for two single deckers.

This choice was made because we are 10 seats short (or a total of £700) of raising enough funds to pay for two single deckers.

We will within the next week make a final post to confirm final times etc.

Big Thanks to all those going and look forward to meeting you all on the 14th !

Tony & Steve


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so no leg room?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

cornmorphs said:


> so no leg room?


Yes plenty of leg room!!!! unless its a laydown seat you want, then you would have flown instead!

Tony has also given you a bit of prferential treatment reguarding this so not sure what you mean by this

You also made no representation on this post eighther reguarding your views
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/49920-important-urgent-news-regarding-hamm.html


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dude, chill out yeah, it was clearly a joke.. i know you;re all working hard on this... i'll manage, done it once i;ll do it again, its not that bad..
but ffs chill out dude


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Chill out time for me will be once we are all on the train on the way no turning back and nothing to worry about apart from how many german feet i can stamp on in the Q, got 37 last time!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> Chill out time for me will be once we are all on the train on the way no turning back and nothing to worry about apart from how many german feet i can stamp on in the Q, got 37 last time!


good on ya mate, we'll have a better laugh than last time


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Chill out time for me will be once we are all on the train on the way no turning back and nothing to worry about apart from how many german feet i can stamp on in the Q, got 37 last time!


you counted? lol yeah lets all join in. except for sexy germans...although theres not many!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

tarantulabarn said:


> Chill out time for me will be once we are all on the train on the way no turning back and nothing to worry about apart from how many german feet i can stamp on in the Q, got 37 last time!


LMFAO!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> you counted? lol yeah lets all join in. except for sexy germans...although theres not many!


Ok winner gets a bar of choccy, or a box of choccies if you break the toes!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

deal!!


----------

